# im back after the big thaw!



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

VID_20110310_091446.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket

VID_20110309_092348.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Angel WB! I was wondering what happened to you glad it finally thawed out up there. Dogs look great!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks...i still stop by now and then but i have been busy with parent hood, preaching, and MA training.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey there stranger  Good to see you guys again. The doggies are looking great


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

VID_20110318_164440.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket

VID_20110318_165551.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

WB Stranger!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

VID_20110330_094913.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket


----------

